# Sunday 8th Nov 2009 - Bonfire



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

My family, who own Cherry Valley Manor where Snellyvision is based are putting on a party for family and friends on Sunday night. I was going to do a few snacks and there will be a private fireworks display and bonfire. If your a friend of me or Snellyvision, contact me for your invitation to Friday nights event. If you wish to stay, we have space, a water tap, CDP/waste dump... EHU is limited to battery charging and medical equipment charging as we are still on a domestic 80 amp supply.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dont all rush at once :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

there are websites to help you in your hour of need. :wink: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I would have been up for it if we lived closer.

Great offer all the same Shane, just shows how generous you are  


Richard...


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Shucks . . we would have loved to come but I'm a touch under the weather & staying in near the fire to keep warm.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We would love to come, We wontt stay overnight though just drive up in the car Friday evening and back afterwards. 

The dogs don't like fireworks and after Odin smashed the habitation door last time we were upthere I don't want to risk it 8) 

See you Friday

Tina & Glenn


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Shane, would like to come up for the bonfire and to meet you however the old dog is scared of loud bangs so will have to wait until New Year to meet you. Have a good night.
Chris


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane! Sandra and I will pop over in the car. Our Coral is having a well-earned rest!

About what time for the bommie? 8) 

Do you want any food bringing?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

V nice offer Shane but now we've moved even further away from you!

We've discovered that our 'new' village runs a firework display every year which is arguably the biggest in South Cheshire/North Staffordshire. Last year they had 10,000 attendees and the roads were jammed for hours before and after.

This year it's on Friday 6th and with two bearded collies that are frightened witless by bangs we've decided to take them to Blackshaw Moor CC site for the night, leaving early afternoon.

I'm assured by the warden that as they're on the edge of miles of open Peak District moorland they have very few fireworks around.

Have a good time everyone but think of the animals

SDA


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

oops, I got the day wrong, its Sunday folks, not Friday


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Shane! Sandra and I will pop over in the car. Our Coral is having a well-earned rest!
> 
> About what time for the bommie? 8)
> 
> Do you want any food bringing?


Be here about 5/6pm, we'll have some grub and then watch hundreds of pounds go up in smoke :lol:


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Many thanks would love to attend for this & the Xmas/New year event but have made alternative arrangements for both events. We would like to attend on another date if this is possible?? as we only live at Leeds and like your part of the country as we have friends with a Mobile Home at Don Ammot site at Moortown.


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bonfire Party*

Hi Shane. Oh! how we would love to have joined in with you all and enjoyed the company but Ray is under the weather at the moment. We also have dogs and the biggest one is scared witless of any sort of bang! We ain't looking forward to tonight or the rest of the weekend - she will be a nightmare.

Have a great time and we will be thinking of you all. Regards to all.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We'll still drive over and join in with you all. Hope you have booked the weather for the right night :lol: :lol: :lol: 

See you Sunday
Tina & Glenn


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Shane said, "_*oops, I got the day wrong, its Sunday folks, not Friday *_"

UncleNorm said, "What a plonker!" :roll: :wink: :lol:

That's cool Shane! 8) Still looking forward to it but there'll be three of us more than likely. :roll:


----------

